# eclipseme wirelsess toolkits



## shining (14. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mit Eclipse Software in Java ME schreiben. 

Ich habe Eclipse version 3.4.1 dort hab ich den EclipseMe Plugin version 1.7.9 installiert. Leider kann ich im device manager keine gerät importieren. Ich habe das Java ME SDK 3 installiert da diese ja das wireless toolkit mit den Geräten enthält. Beim SDK ist auch eine IDE dabei die ist aber viel schlechter als Eclipse. Dort kann ich jedoch Code schreiben und ihn auf geräten emulieren. 

Bei den Plugin Details von EclipseMe(im Eclipse) vermiss ich auch den eclipseme.toolkit.sun Plugin(das für das toolkit von Nokia fehlt auch). Plugins für die Toolkits von simens, motorola, uie usw. sind vorhanden. Wenn ich den Eclipseme Plugin so runter lad um in zu installieren fehlen diese Dateinen auch. Leider habe ich im Netz nichts gefunden wo man diese extra runterladen kann. 

Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows XP(SP 2).

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar tips geben könntet. 

besten Dank

Stefan


----------



## The_S (15. Feb 2010)

Das 3er SDK ist so ne Sache. Konnte mich nie damit anfreunden und hab es unter Eclipse auch nie zum Laufen gebracht. Ich verwende deshalb noch das WTK 2.5.2. Funktioniert ganz gut, wenn du nicht zwingend eine Touch-Steuerung testen musst.


----------



## shining (15. Feb 2010)

Hab das WTK 2.5.2_01 mal installiert. Es sollte kein Problem sein wenn ich mehrere Toolkits drauf habe oder? Auch beim WTK 2.5.2 wird kein Gerät gefunden. Kann das an den fehlenden Plugins für das eclipseme.toolkit.sun liegen? 

The_S kannst du vielleicht mal bei dir nachschaun ob du so einen Plugin hast?

Für weitere Tips bin ich sehr dankbar

Stefan


----------



## The_S (15. Feb 2010)

Als Plugins funktionieren/funktionierten bei mir problemlos EclipseME Home Page und DSDP  -  Mobile Tools for Java   (MTJ)   Home Page

Ist denn der Pfad zum WTK korrekt eingetragen?


----------



## shining (15. Feb 2010)

danke für deine schnelle Antwort

Das WTK ist richtig im Prefernces>Java ME> WTK Root eingetragen. Leider findet er trotzdem kein Gerät.

Das mtj hatte ich noch nicht installiert leider gibts bei der installation
vom der dsdp-mtj-Pulsar-1.0.1.zip und dsdp-mtj-examples-1.0.1.zip Probleme(siehe unten). Woran lieg das?

Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
  Cannot complete the request.  See the details.
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.artifact.repository/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.artifact.repository/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.metadata.repository/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.repository/1.0.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.repository/1.0.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.core/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.core/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.repository/1.0.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.core/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.artifact.repository/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.ui/3.5.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.core.runtime/3.5.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.repository/1.0.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.osgi/3.5.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.artifact.repository/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.core/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.feature.group 1.0.1.v200909181641-3-18s733L3L5J5FB5] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui/[1.0.1.v200909181641,1.0.1.v200909181641]
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.feature.group 1.0.1.v200909181641-3-18s733L3L5J5FB5] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core/[1.0.1.v200909181641,1.0.1.v200909181641]
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.platform.feature.group 3.4.1.r341_v20080731-9I96EiDElYevwz-p1bP5z-NlAaP7vtX6Utotqsu] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.help.feature.group/[1.0.1.R34x_v20080827-7r7xEIxEI6Zu5nEqN7M3UBpglaat,1.0.1.R34x_v20080827-7r7xEIxEI6Zu5nEqN7M3UBpglaat]
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.metadata.repository/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.jdt.ui/3.5.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.ui/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.repository/1.0.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.core/1.0.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.core/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.director/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.artifact.repository/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.ui/3.5.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.ui.ide/3.5.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.core.runtime/3.5.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.ui.console/3.4.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.equinox.p2.engine/1.0.100
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.mtj.pulsar.ui 1.0.1.v200909181641] requiredCapability: osgi.bundle/org.eclipse.debug.ui/3.5.0
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.platform.ide 3.4.0.M20080911-1700] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.platform.feature.group/[3.4.1.r341_v20080731-9I96EiDElYevwz-p1bP5z-NlAaP7vtX6Utotqsu,3.4.1.r341_v20080731-9I96EiDElYevwz-p1bP5z-NlAaP7vtX6Utotqsu]
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.help.feature.group 1.0.1.R34x_v20080827-7r7xEIxEI6Zu5nEqN7M3UBpglaat] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.rcp.feature.group/[3.4.100.r341_v20080814-989JESIEdAciFYfkZZsBfSwQ2341,3.4.100.r341_v20080814-989JESIEdAciFYfkZZsBfSwQ2341]
  Unsatisfied dependency: [org.eclipse.rcp.feature.group 3.4.100.r341_v20080814-989JESIEdAciFYfkZZsBfSwQ2341] requiredCapability: org.eclipse.equinox.p2.iu/org.eclipse.ui.workbench/[3.4.1.M20080827-0800a,3.4.1.M20080827-0800a]


----------



## The_S (16. Feb 2010)

Puh, also da hab ich keine Ahnung. Evtl. mal in einem Supportforum nachfragen. Ansonsten wette ich mit dir, dass nur eine Kleinigkeit fehlt ... man müsste nur wissen wo  . Poste doch mal deine ME-Konfigurationsbildschirme (als Bild)


----------



## shining (17. Feb 2010)

KO hier sind die Enstellungen.


----------



## shining (17. Feb 2010)

hier der rest. und die plug in details. ist da bei dir eine eclipse.toolkit.noki oder .sun drinnen?


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2010)

Und der Pfad zum WTK stimmt auch? Und was ist mit dem DeviceManagement Menüpunkt? Da du ja keine Geräte auswählen kannst, wäre es ganz interessant zu wissen, wie es da aussieht ...


----------



## shining (18. Feb 2010)

jo der pfad stimmt. es ist halt das verzeichnis in das ich das wtk installiert habe. beim device manager ist nur eine leer liste zu sehen. deshalb hab ich den nicht extra ab fotografiert. wenn du willst kann ich das bild auch einfügen. aber zu sehen ist da leider nichts.


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2010)

Hab das jetzt nicht hier vor augen, aber da müsstest du normalerweise über "Add" oder so etwas, Devices hinzufügen können.


----------



## shining (18. Feb 2010)

so hier ist der device manager bei sdk kann ich leider keine wählen. wenn ich auf import geh findet er leider auch nix egal welchen ordner ich wähle(auch wenn ich die ganze festplatte nach geräten durchsuche).


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2010)

Und das Dropdownfeld ist auch leer?


----------



## shining (18. Feb 2010)

jo. leider.


----------



## The_S (18. Feb 2010)

Dann hab ich keine Ahnung. Bei mir funktionierts so.


----------



## Lexi (23. Feb 2010)

Du könntest versuchen das Plugin / die Plugins ( weiß jetzt nicht ob das mtj auch drauf ist ) nochmal neu zu installieren bzw neu runterzuladen.

Help>Install New Software>What is already installed (<- Das ist ein "Link" der im unteren rechten Teil des Dialogs zu finden sein sollte)

Dort dann alles was mit Java ME zutun hat auswählen und unten auf Uninstall klicken. Danach kurz neustarten.

Installieren tust du das Plugin dann am bestern über Help>Install New Software , wo  du dann rechts auf Add klickst und bei Name zB MTJ hinschreibst und für die URL folgende verwendest: http://download.eclipse.org/dsdp/mtj/updates/1.0.1/stable/ ( MTJ 1.0.1 - das aktuellste momentan, soweit ich weiß )
Jetzt noch ein Häckchen setzten und den Installationsschritten des Dialogs folgen.


----------



## shining (23. Feb 2010)

Danke für eure hilfe.

Leider hab ich das alles schon mehrmals gemacht. auch mit verschiedenen versionen von eclipse und mit allen möglichen toolkits(nokia, sony ericson und sun). leider findet er nie ein Gerät. selbst wenn ich ganz c: durchsuche.


----------



## The_S (24. Feb 2010)

Du hast bestimmt irgendwo nen sau dämlichen Fehler  .


----------



## shining (24. Feb 2010)

Ja. Die Frage ist blos wo der Steckt. Hab gestern sogar den ganzen Java Kram neu installiert. Hat auch nix gebracht.


----------



## KYL3R (11. Nov 2010)

Wie ? Keine Lösung ? Da sucht man mal, und findet auch n Fred, und dann steht nichts gescheites drin. 
Ich habe mich an :
Mobile Computing - Eclipse und J2ME
gehalten und kann leider auch keine devices finden. Hat Jemand einen Rat ?

edit: Wow ich war fast am verzweifeln, weils so ein dummer Fehler war, wie ja anzunehmen war.
Bei mir gings so : Wenn Pfad für antenna und Root für WTK eingegeben sind, auf J2ME-Devicemanagement -> Import -> "specify search directory"-> WTK pfad eingeben und dann unten rechts auf "refresh" klicken, dann sucht er danach und die Devices erscheinen in der Liste.


----------

